# My baby and her babies :)



## TinyTotsSeramas (Dec 23, 2011)

We picked up my daughter's Christmas presents tonight! 2 Holland Lop bunnies. They are absolutly adorable and so sweet! If your looking for a bunny for a young child, I highly recommend the Holland Lop!!

Buttons - Tort doe born November 1st,2011



























Dominique - Blue Eyed White buck born October 22nd,2011


































The "AWW" photos... She apparently thought Dom was cold










Dom and Buttons under the Christmas tree together


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 23, 2011)

AWWWW ...  CUTE babies ...


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 23, 2011)

ok the bunny are very cute. BUT........the expression of the cat in that first pic........PRICELESS!


----------



## Mamaboid (Dec 23, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> ok the bunny are very cute. BUT........the expression of the cat in that first pic........PRICELESS!


I've seen that look on my siamese male cat's face...every time we bring a new "baby" of any kind into the house and tell him he has to be nice because it is a baby.  Around here we call it the "OMG Mom, don't tell me you did it again" look.  Beautiful babies, human and animal.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 24, 2011)

Congratulations on your new bunnies.  Definitely have to agree, hollands are the best around small children.  

And love the "stink eye" look the cat's giving them.  How dare you bring them into his house.  lol.  

And children are funny.  What a sweetie worried about if Dom is cold.  

Wishing you all the best with them.  Keep us posted on how they settle in. 

K


----------



## TinyTotsSeramas (Dec 24, 2011)

Thank you all!! 
Sky (The 20lbs flame pointed Siamese) Is actually pretty use to rabbits!! When I was younger I use to have a Dutch buck named Rocky an he use to sleep in rabbit cage with him!!


----------



## flemish lops (Dec 26, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 27, 2011)

TinyTotsSeramas said:
			
		

> Thank you all!!
> Sky (The 20lbs flame pointed Siamese) Is actually pretty use to rabbits!! When I was younger I use to have a Dutch buck named Rocky an he use to sleep in rabbit cage with him!!
> 
> http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/23571_1381633467612_1435200389_31076482_172377_n.jpg


I love to see different species get along together.  I have a dog that likes my bunnies.  

K


----------



## TherapyBunnies (Dec 27, 2011)

I have to agree with you 2. i was thinking the cat's look said "DINNER"
 Its cool when Cats & Bunnies are buddies. I love pics of them together.


			
				Mamaboid said:
			
		

> redtailgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TinyTotsSeramas (Dec 29, 2011)

lol I had the babies out runing around lastnight while I cleaned their cages, Sky (the cat) and Buttons (the tort girl) would take turns chasing each other around the Christmas tree! I tried getting a video of it but there wasnt enough light since there isnt any overhead lights in the living room.. Just lamps.


----------



## Citylife (Dec 30, 2011)

GREAT PICTURE.......... TINY!


----------



## Petit Jean Bunnies (Jan 2, 2012)

Holland are the absolute best! Super cute, thanks for sharing~!


----------



## TinyTotsSeramas (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you!!


----------

